# River Camping



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We had the perfect weekend for camping on the river. Saturday and Sunday on a local flow, camping on a gravel bar Saturday night.
Temps were PER-FECT for what we weer doing. Fishing was slowish, but there are still fish to be caught out there for sure.
Couple pics:
My son caught a handful of crawdads, put them in a metal can, and stuck a hot coal from the fire under the can. Couple minutes later, fresh crawdad dinner.
Couple shots of camp.


And oh yeah, Pasta's son caught a PIG!! :B


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

looks awesome bubba...i just recently got a hammock that would be PERFECT for river camping


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, we had 3 "hangers" and 4 tenters. My son and I both do the hammock thing. Awesome way to camp as long as you have the trees.

Check out this link, well everything, from this guy, Shugg. He's super silly, but knows his poop when it comes to hammock camping:


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Awesome. I had family in town so I had to skip it.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It was a ball, listened to the game Saturday night by the fire, good food, would have been better breakfast if someone didn't forget the eggs, lol. My son and buuba's son even went swimming


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

When is river camping not a ball?
Weirdo.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

shugg is out there haha...but good information in that vid!


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Was you guys on the Tusc. south of Orange ? Just wondering, seen a big campout on the gravel bar there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Negative. Different flow all together.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Have a couple video's of the boy's being boy's, I'll post later. Just finished unloading the truck lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

looks awesome!!! would love to do some fishing like this but never taken the time to set up a trip! where do you launch?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

About 10-12 miles from our take out. We like to fish about 6 miles each day, camp at night in between.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like a blast. 

Now you just have to sneak a lax stick into the canoe haha.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

cpr_mike1 said:


> Now you just have to sneak a lax stick into the canoe haha.


That's about the only place it doesn't go. And probably just because there would have been no one to toss with.
He did bring his bow fishing rig though, in hopes of carp or gar.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> That's about the only place it doesn't go. And probably just because there would have been no one to toss with.
> He did bring his bow fishing rig though, in hopes of carp or gar.


Hahaha good. Im glad he is still playing. But I dont blame him at all choosing the bow over the stick.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

That looks like a great weekend


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Knuckling around on the Coosa:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eKv7LKl5Uw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Knuckling around on the Coosa:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eKv7LKl5Uw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Thats pretty cool. I have not played around on my Cuda yet to see how far I could take it. Might be a good idea as I am still a little hesitant to set the hook while standing.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We've done that several times this year, it's fun plus you learn how to get back into the boat, which helped earlier this year for me when I went swimming after an expensive rod in cold water. All three boys took turns with my coosa, us older guys just relaxed in lawn chair, screw that cold water! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Patrick looks like a manchild! You better be nice to his mom or he will thump you lol.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

He's only 16 and 250 pounds,I can take him. Andy was trying to wrestle him after a few adult beverages

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I make certain to "mentally intimidate" him as much as possible while I still can. 
One of these days, he's gonna trun on us all and it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Andy was trying to wrestle him after a few adult beverages


After that much whiskey, I'll wrestle anyone! 

Are you out shooting pool right now? I might head downtown to my buddy's bar.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I was, out by the casino. Looks like rain coming, hopefully this time it might raise the darn rivers

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> He's only 16 and 250 pounds,I can take him. Andy was trying to wrestle him after a few adult beverages
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not for long lol.

Camping, alcohol, and wrestling huh? Maybe I'm glad I didn't go haha.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We try to get as much silliness as possible each trip 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

